# Freezing LINUX on nforce2 - SOLVED

## gillan_cz

I have huge freezing problem with my linux. I'm running Gentoo 1.4, kernel-2.6.5-love5 with KDE 3.2.1 and system is time of time going to freeze. I can't move mouse, use keyboard (ctrl+alt+del or change numlock or capslock). Only thing I can do is HW reset. 

It looks like that is happens randomly, without visible any reason. 

I used to run Mandrake 9.2, 10 and SUSe but and I had same problems. That is why I tried Gentoo. It looks like that it will be better, but no change  :Sad: 

I have also WindowsXP, and this system is stable. No blue-deaths, no resets (except some excess of TV-kart). Only linux is freezing.

Please help me, I would like to run linux only, but I cant, because it is freezing.

I don't wont Windoze anymore, but it seems that linux God don't want me  :Smile: 

My configuration:  AthlonXP 2500+@3000+ (overclocking has no affect to that), ASUS A7N8X Deluxe, 2x256MB RAM 400Mhz, ATI Radeon 9200, TV-card Genius Wonder Pro III (not instaled, it was freezing in Mandrake before i bought it)

PS: Please excuse my english, i suppouse that you understand my problem  :Smile: Last edited by gillan_cz on Fri May 14, 2004 9:37 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gillan_cz,

Turn off all the power management in the kernel and change the clock back to stock.

----------

## gillan_cz

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> gillan_cz,
> 
> Turn off all the power management in the kernel and change the clock back to stock.

 

It didn't help  :Sad: 

I found how to freeze for sure. updatedb in Shell konsole is 100% freezing. updatedb in textconsole (without KDE) it is not freezing.

Please any other sugestions?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gillan_cz,

When you get a freeze, does the soft off power button on the PC still work or do you have to resort to the mains switch on the Power Supply or the wall?

----------

## gillan_cz

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> gillan_cz,
> 
> When you get a freeze, does the soft off power button on the PC still work or do you have to resort to the mains switch on the Power Supply or the wall?

 

Soft power off button works. I can turn computer off by this way or I can restart it. I needn't to interupt power supply.

----------

## gillan_cz

I suspect graphic card, that it is reason of freezing. How can I verify it, if I don't have another card? Does exist any other possibility?

----------

## gprotection

i have your problem in my 2.4.22 kernel. when i emerge apps ,it freeze randomly as your describe.  

found here : disable agpgart,drm,and power management stuff,acpi.and it no longer freeze.but this mean you will shut your box down manually and no 3d ACCEARLATION!

now i am in gentoo-dev-source 2.6.5 ,and enable all of the function .TESTING...

----------

## gillan_cz

 *gprotection wrote:*   

> i have your problem in my 2.4.22 kernel. when i emerge apps ,it freeze randomly as your describe.  
> 
> found here : disable agpgart,drm,and power management stuff,acpi.and it no longer freeze.but this mean you will shut your box down manually and no 3d ACCEARLATION!
> 
> now i am in gentoo-dev-source 2.6.5 ,and enable all of the function .TESTING...

 

thanx, I will try it.

----------

## gillan_cz

 *gillan_cz wrote:*   

>  *gprotection wrote:*   i have your problem in my 2.4.22 kernel. when i emerge apps ,it freeze randomly as your describe.  
> 
> found here : disable agpgart,drm,and power management stuff,acpi.and it no longer freeze.but this mean you will shut your box down manually and no 3d ACCEARLATION!
> 
> now i am in gentoo-dev-source 2.6.5 ,and enable all of the function .TESTING... 
> ...

 

It didn't help. Does anybody have another idea?

----------

## wizard69

what abot you CPU Temps you said you have overclocked you system perhaps to hot have you tested your RAM with memtest86 i also had problems with my mobo and a RAM issue which gave me a real headache

System:

2500+@3200+ (2200Mhz)

Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe Nforce2

DDR RAM PC 3200 1 Gig (now 512Mb due to problems)

Geforce4 4200TI

DVD/RW NEC 2550A

DVD/ROM Pioneer Slot in

----------

## gillan_cz

 *wizard69 wrote:*   

> what abot you CPU Temps you said you have overclocked you system perhaps to hot have you tested your RAM with memtest86 i also had problems with my mobo and a RAM issue which gave me a real headache
> 
> System:
> 
> 2500+@3200+ (2200Mhz)
> ...

 

CPU Temps is OK (54C). I tested my RAM with memtest86 but it didn't find any error. I will try to change video card.

----------

## hinken

Hi !

Have you tried this patch?:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=169004

----------

## gillan_cz

 *hinken wrote:*   

> Hi !
> 
> Have you tried this patch?:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=169004

 

I tried this patch last week, and it looks like it is working. No freezing since last week (after applaying this patch). Thank you a lot of... I hope that it will be OK now.

----------

